# How to bait your jig (wax worms, spikes, etc.)



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

As I am pretty new to ice fishing I think I've found out one thing that I've been doing pretty wrong. I know when I'm pan fishing in the summer I always use night crawlers and break them into smaller pieces and thread it on the hook, with the hook, so I have a jack, not exposing the tip of the hook.

Now this is what I have also been doing with spikes and wax worms. Then I read that you're supposed to just thread them on the very tip of the worm, giving the rest of the body free movement. Correct? I think this may me why my number of fish catches is down?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

With spikes take and squeeze the center and it will extend out the pointed end and expose a more clear spot at the tip, hook through that and if your lucky enough it wont deflate and spit its slop out at you.


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

Try 2 or 3 or even 4 spikes on the jig. If the bite is slow crush one so the juice comes out. Same thing with waxies, some times if the bite is slow one waxie crushed works well - almost moves like plastics. If you watch or can sight fish watch the fish go crazy when a small one rips apart a waxie and they go after the pieces. Experiment and you'll see that one way isn't always the best.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I read this somewhere and it made a HUGE diference for me. If useing big fat fresh wax worms. .......thread it on head first covering the shank of the hook only. you want the wax worm straight with the point of hook exposed. you dont want it all in a ball. Then the secret is to pinch the bottom of the worm. This gets all the juices and sent in the water and changes the appearance of the bait in the water. put on fresh bait frequently. try it. It works


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*
I'm going to have to try your methods guys! 

Nothing else seems to be working!*

Fred

http://outinmichigan.com/


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

When the bite is slow, I poke one end of my waxie and hook it near the other end. I prefer to leave the worm dangling on the hook. If a gill just grabs the end of the worm, it will get some juice in it's mouth and become more agressive. I lose alot of bait this way, but it seems to help put fish in the bucket. 

I fish LSC almost exclusively, and the fishing methods are much different than most other lakes because its so shallow. Reels aren't required to fish for panfish because most of the places(lake) I fish are less than 8 feet deep.

Harry


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The_Don said:


> With spikes take and squeeze the center and it will extend out the pointed end and expose a more clear spot at the tip, hook through that and if your lucky enough it wont deflate and spit its slop out at you.



To add to this check out this it explains this and has a video of how it should look.Hope this helps you out.

Rigging Spikes


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> To add to this check out this it explains this and has a video of how it should look.Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Rigging Spikes


Raisin I believe you may have it backwards if it matters. Spikes don't have eyes and the blunt end is the posterior. But yes you do want to nick the (blunt end) when hooking them and they will be nice and lively. 

Here is a link to fly larva:
http://www.ah.novartis.com/fhp/en/fly_species_house_fly_larva.shtml


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> To add to this check out this it explains this and has a video of how it should look.Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Rigging Spikes


Ok, that tells you how to find the head but it doesn't say which end you put the hook through. When you squeeze it, does the head pop out or the other end?


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

for spikes just nip the end with the dots...just like RR said get them through that tiny bump and they'll stay alive and hardly ever come off.

covering the hook or not is personal preference. Just please please please be sure to hook your bait of choice in a manner so the jig doesn't spin like a helicopter when you drop it down.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Still Wait'n said:


> Raisin I believe you may have it backwards if it matters. Spikes don't have eyes and the blunt end is the posterior. But yes you do want to nick the (blunt end) when hooking them and they will be nice and lively.
> 
> Here is a link to fly larva:
> http://www.ah.novartis.com/fhp/en/fly_species_house_fly_larva.shtml



I said that Fishermen call that end the head. Which has two dots that look like eyes. And if you follow the pics it show that area that pops out. I state thats where you hook the spike. 

I thought I explained it well but if I didn't I apologize. I will look at rewording that here soon.If that is the case.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Great info! I think I might just try some of those tricks.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> I said that Fishermen call that end the head. Which has two dots that look like eyes. And if you follow the pics it show that area that pops out. I state thats where you hook the spike.
> 
> I thought I explained it well but if I didn't I apologize. I will look at rewording that here soon.If that is the case.


No need to apologize. I just remember this useless info from years ago and thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Rex_ said:


> Ok, that tells you how to find the head but it doesn't say which end you put the hook through. When you squeeze it, does the head pop out or the other end?


The blunt end with the 2 dots. Just nick it.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> I said that Fishermen call that end the head. Which has two dots that look like eyes. And if you follow the pics it show that area that pops out. I state thats where you hook the spike.
> 
> I thought I explained it well but if I didn't I apologize. I will look at rewording that here soon.If that is the case.



Raisin,

I knew exactly what you were talking about!

Fred


----------

